# Very Old Engine Parts (tillotson?)



## nycet3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Just picked up this lot. Came from a very old/closed bike shop. The owner was good enough to label everything, including part numbers. Not certain if it's all/any bike. But the shop sold only bikes.
This stuff is NOS. I will catalogue everything properly.


----------



## nycet3 (Jul 3, 2016)

It turns out most these parts go to a 1935-1941 Lauson Ray motor.


----------



## Pistelpete (Jul 3, 2016)

Would you sell lead carburetor and if so how much


----------

